# I didn't get dropped! Or Today's Ride



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, what a ride today! Rode up to FolsomBikes and got a cup of coffee. Who should roll in but Team Liquigas! Here's me posing with the team.









Some of their bikes. The white one is Chicchi's.









My bike was mixed in with their's.









On the way back, I was caught and passed by 2 riders from Team RadioShack. I asked if I could draft for as long as I could hold on. I think they were amused. Holding on (at least for me) for 7 miles at 22mph sure put my cardio to the test. I think I can recalculate my LT now.









They consented to a picture when I hit my turn off. Turns out, I was drafting Jani Brajkovich and Yaraslov Popovich (sp?). 









Ended up with a 17.5mph avg and my fastest ride back from the shop yet. I've never done that 16 mile stretch in 40 minutes before!


----------



## kmac (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice day!


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

I hate you... Some of us had to work today! Lucky bugger.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

what a BADASS DAY you had wow!

I know those guys are use to it but where else in the sporting world can you do this?

what a experience!

Chad


----------



## P...Pokey (Feb 12, 2010)

That is a GREAT day!

It's nice to hear those guys were cool about pics.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Perfect! :thumbsup:


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

SpamnRice said:


> I hate you... Some of us had to work today! Lucky bugger.


If you're not working tomorrow, I'm going for an early ride. 65 miles and 4200 feet or so. Rolling out of home at 7:30am. That'll get back in time to get cleaned up and go downtown for the race finish.


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't feel so envious anymore. Today I rode with RadioShack, Garmin and Bissel. I felt pretty good about keeping up with the pros. I know they were going easy. But hey, they're the pros! After they all turned around things went down hill fast. I started talking to a woman in Team Tibco kit. She's works for the team. She said "I don't race. I'm to old and slow". At which point she promptly dusted me. Dropped like a burning sack of dog poop. SANDBAGGER!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I swear, I need to get out more during ToC time. As weird as it sounds, I'd love to exhaust myself trying to keep up with a pro (ultimately getting dropped of course).


----------

